# shops in coventry



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

Is there any reptile shops in coventry as i am going(hopefully)tomorrow?
never been b4 so any directions would be good to lol.


----------



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

sarahssnakes said:


> Is there any reptile shops in coventry as i am going(hopefully)tomorrow?
> never been b4 so any directions would be good to lol.


yeah Godiva Reptiles. Its on momus Boulevard just off the Binley road.

stick CV2 5NB into google maps,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Daventry road cheylesmore has a new shop but it looked empty when i walked past ?!?

50 Daventry Road Styvichall Coventry CV3 5DP


----------



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

SteveL said:


> Daventry road cheylesmore has a new shop but it looked empty when i walked past ?!?
> 
> 50 Daventry Road Styvichall Coventry CV3 5DP


Steve, I went in there to try and source some Rat Weaners just before xmas and the had about 4 Beardies and a few corn hatchlings. not really worth a visit! (unless you like fish)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Jon_Hunter said:


> Steve, I went in there to try and source some Rat Weaners just before xmas and the had about 4 Beardies and a few corn hatchlings. not really worth a visit! (unless you like fish)


ah thought so lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

The on on daventry road have- turtles, tortoises, beardies, leos, cresties, corns, kings, tree frogs, millipedes


----------



## Burmese-Miles (Dec 28, 2007)

hi ive worked at godiva before,when i went on holiday i put my snake in there holiday care but while i was away THEY BREAD WITH MY SNAKE WITHOUT MY PERMISSION AND WOULDENT GIVE ME IT BACK. but a good shop for selling reptiles.

and by the way my snake was a royal so they could of got a albino royal which is 2 grand!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Burmese-Miles said:


> hi ive worked at godiva before,when i went on holiday i put my snake in there holiday care but while i was away THEY BREAD WITH MY SNAKE WITHOUT MY PERMISSION AND WOULDENT GIVE ME IT BACK. but a good shop for selling reptiles.
> 
> and by the way my snake was a royal so they could of got a albino royal which is 2 grand!


Godiva is a good shop for buying reps.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

oohhh thanks guys will write them down: victory:


----------



## Fishman1908 (Nov 5, 2007)

Jon_Hunter said:


> Steve, I went in there to try and source some Rat Weaners just before xmas and the had about 4 Beardies and a few corn hatchlings. not really worth a visit! (unless you like fish)


Certainly not the case now. Largest range of dry goods in Coventry and the surrounding area's and the current  Stock  is growing all the time and more expansion is planned throughout 2008.

We can get anything in as we use all the main reputable suppliers so whilst we cannot stock everything until our expansion is complete, we can order in what ever your looking for.


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey theres aquatics world uk ltd 
Aquatics World UK LTD
the postcodes on the web page 
its a good shop lots of reptiles now and very friendly!:2thumb:


----------

